# Cubase 7.5



## utopia (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cu ... se_75.html

I'm happy to see the track inspector with show/hide functionality in project view. Gonna make working with those large templates way easier.


----------



## Dan Selby (Nov 29, 2013)

+1000 - really looking forward to this update!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh yes, some fantastic new unflashy workflow improvements re instrument rack, re-record etc etc. This looks like a great update BUT... please please please say you have the option to switch of their terrible unintelligent track name shortening... please...

EDIT - yes, being able to filter tracks to only those you are actually using looks great, and the ability to have different views as presets.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 29, 2013)

Great stuff!


----------



## mark812 (Nov 29, 2013)

Still no bounce in place a la Studio One....ugh.


----------



## Bunford (Nov 29, 2013)

That new Groove Agent looks like a Maschine Mikro.

I'm on Cubase 7. Just wondering what their incremental upgrade price in the Uk usually is?


----------



## Dan Selby (Nov 29, 2013)

€49.99 from C7


----------



## dedersen (Nov 29, 2013)

Hm. I'm still on Cubase 6.0, I wonder if this increases the upgrade price even further. I'm starting to get a bit annoyed with the rather frequent (paid) Steinberg upgrades...

Shouldn't complain about upgrades, I guess, but it's getting to a point where it almost feels like they are essentially distributing a new version across several paid upgrades.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 29, 2013)

dedersen @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Hm. I'm still on Cubase 6.0, I wonder if this increases the upgrade price even further. I'm starting to get a bit annoyed with the rather frequent (paid) Steinberg upgrades...
> 
> Shouldn't complain about upgrades, I guess, but it's getting to a point where it almost feels like they are essentially distributing a new version across several paid upgrades.


Less than £50 is a rather small amount for an upgrade that contains such useful new features. If you don't need them, don't get it.

D


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 29, 2013)

Some good workflow improvements, but I really hoped for multitouch integration! The v7 Mixer looks very much like they are gonna do that some time ... Maybe in v8 then ...


----------



## dedersen (Nov 29, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> dedersen @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. I'm still on Cubase 6.0, I wonder if this increases the upgrade price even further. I'm starting to get a bit annoyed with the rather frequent (paid) Steinberg upgrades...
> ...


You're right, of course, but I've been saying that since V6 and it's starting to increase the upgrade price tremendously! 

I dunno, I'm probably just spoiled, but I am just starting to get the feeling that they have adopted a policy where they intentionally withhold features for future paid upgrades. Fair game, I guess, and still cheap for what is the centerpiece of your DAW of course. I must just be in a complaining mood after upgrading from Komplete 6 to Komplete 9 for next to nothing half an hour ago.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

Instruments Tracks now have multi output. 
Finally!!
That's interesting, could be make the life easier esporting to new projects
big setups of sounds already done. At least I hope.

REVelation: I wonder what hardware units emulates this new reverb.

PS: I'm still on Cubase 4 
Always meditated long before doing Cubase updates.
Cubase 7 new mixer didn't convinced my eyes (and mind) too much.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome! Wasn't expecting this at all but some seriously welcomed improvements!



Ryan :D


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 29, 2013)

dedersen @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > dedersen @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> ...



Please don't go into hate mode my Danish friend!  Be glad that Steinberg is an inventive company which releases updates frequently. It is definitely better in the long run! They work hard, charge for their work, and continue being a solid company. That's the way everyone should roll in our business!

And for my money, the update is just awesome! Heck...running a large template, the "show used tracks" is worth the upgrade price alone.


----------



## lucor (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks great! 
I'm especially excited about the Track visibility management. A very simple feature, but it will help tremendously.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 29, 2013)

They finally fixed Instrument tracks ala Sonar! :D


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 29, 2013)

Steinberg's Cubase is THE best piece of software I have ever bought in my life ever. I would pay double for what they deliver. I'm amazed at the sonic potential of Cubase. Thank You Steinberg!


----------



## Lenny13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am eligible for the grace period ! Yeah !


----------



## studioj (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow some great Pro Tools-y additions! Good on them! impressed.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 29, 2013)

That track handling on the project page should be a powerful workflow improvement. Maybe not need now for the folder tracks...


----------



## benmrx (Nov 29, 2013)

HUGE update IMO!!


----------



## stevetwist (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome! I'd been holding off on upgrading from 5.5, but now I really see little reason not to update. Lots of great features that will help my workflow! I especially like the ability to instantly 'redo' a recording, from the point where you started recording previously. That will help out a LOT.

Thanks for posting about this, wouldn't have heard about it otherwise!

Steve


----------



## MacQ (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice features indeed ... angel choirs sang when I saw the multi-out instrument channels, and the track visibility stuff. Track Versions on the tempo track? Whaaa?!

I think I get a free upgrade, too ... the one time when getting on the Cubase 7 train late is actually paying off!


----------



## Nachivnik (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm very excited about the updates to the Instrument Tracks and the many other enhancements. I am thrilled! o=<


----------



## Walra48 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jumpin' on this. The best is about to get even better. :-D


----------



## antoniopandrade (Nov 29, 2013)

Mind. Blown. So excited about this update.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 30, 2013)

At last !!! Being able to show / hide tracks was a feature I've really missed since switching to Cubase from Sonar. No excuse now for not upgrading from 6.5


----------



## Ryan (Nov 30, 2013)

Still miss the "freeze" function that allows external hardware instruments to get reused without any other complications. After all, the channel is only a .Wav file when frizzed. 
That´s what are buggering me the most at the moment with C7. 

Looks like some other cool thing are coming. Upgraded score-editor could be cool to have.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello all, 

I am glad to see so many positive comments about the update.

I would just like to clarify something that has being coming up around the web.

The 7.5 update will be available from December 4, 2013, from Steinberg dealers worldwide as a boxed version and in the Steinberg Online Shop as a download version. While the boxed update includes 3.5 GB content and requires a 500 MB application installer download, the download update version available through the Steinberg Online Shop requires the download of the content as well as the application installer (4 GB download).

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guillermo, can you comment on the track name intelligent shortening in 7.5? Some of the new features sound really good, but the details on this release seem a little thin on the ground.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, 

It just means that if the name in the track is to long, then Cubase will place it in two lanes on the Mixer. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2013)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It just means that if the name in the track is to long, then Cubase will place it in two lanes on the Mixer.
> 
> ...



Sure - I'm talking about the "intelligent" name shortening where if you need a long track name, it turns into an unreadable mess of consonants and "..." characters, quite debilitating over EuCon, its impossible to navigate. Cubase 7.0.2 just hard truncates which suits me perfectly, but 7.0.3 restored the horrible mess (someone apparently considered the better behaviour to be a bug that needed fixing! I was crushed). I know many have requested the option to have intelligent name shortening as a checkbox in preferences, was really hoping that had finally happened in 7.5. Since I rely heavily on EuCon, it's stopping me ever moving past 7.0.2 at the moment.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,



Guy Rowland @ 2nd December 2013 said:


> Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



This was fixed on Cubase 7.0.6:

http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/dow ... ase_7.html

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2013)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(sorry to hog the thread, hopefully it's a temporary diversion!)

Guillermo - I see there are font size improvements and the two line thing, but I've never seen or heard any suggestion that name shortening has been fixed :? ?? Brilliant if it has, but I can't see it in the version history. All those other things will help a little in the mix console (I'd still much prefer basic truncation over them all) but over EuCon they make no difference at all.


----------



## apessino (Dec 2, 2013)

It is HUGELY improved in 7.0.6 - it never bothered me that much because I keep my track names short and sweet (more like a mnemonic than a full descriptive name) but for those that like it differently the latest revision is a must. The mixer in general is much improved - lots of little bugs have been squashed and workflow fine tuned. 

As of now Cubase is ROCK solid for me - the few niggles and bugs that annoyed many with version 7 are either fixed or so remote to be insignificant.

I think it is the best DAW that has ever existed - so many phenomenal features you just cant get anywhere else, and the best scoring tools I have ever used. 

I can't wait for 7.5! :D


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 2, 2013)

That would be really cool if the controller land bug is fixed. That one is killing me! :shock:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 2, 2013)

apessino @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> It is HUGELY improved in 7.0.6 - it never bothered me that much because I keep my track names short and sweet (more like a mnemonic than a full descriptive name) but for those that like it differently the latest revision is a must. The mixer in general is much improved - lots of little bugs have been squashed and workflow fine tuned.



Yeah, much is really appealing about 7.0.6. But you see my problem - I spend most of my mixing time at the Artist Mix, which uses the EuCon display. That - as far as I know - still has the name shortening from hell on it. I designed my track names for C7 when everything was truncated, so all the most important stuff comes first, and all the VEPro routing details further on in each track name - I really want to see those in the project window, so mixer notes is no good for me. This system works great though - or did until 7.0.3 wrecked it.

I'm afraid I'm going to end up on 7.0.2 forever - all I need is one checkbox... one little checkbox...


----------



## lucor (Dec 2, 2013)

Stupid questions probably, but I started with Cubase 7 and never had a major update like this:
Is it possible, that this new version can cause problems with plugins (especially talking about Kontakt 5)?
And will it screw up templates? I just spend countless hours on setting up a new template and would most likely start crying, if it would all go to waste. :mrgreen:


----------



## dedersen (Dec 2, 2013)

The more I read about the new features, the more it seems I'll be unable to resist the upgradefrom Cubase 6.0. The new mixer in 7.0 initially had me waiting to upgrade, since I still think it looks incredibly ugly, but I may have to look past that. Wonderful workflow updates, it seems, in 7.5


----------



## dedersen (Dec 2, 2013)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am glad to see so many positive comments about the update.
> 
> ...


I'm sure this is the case, but could you confirm that purchasing Cubase 7.0 in a store before December 4th would entitle me to a free 7.0->7.5 upgrade? Have some spare time tomorrow that could very well be used to install 7.0 and start migrating templates.

EDIT: Yeah, that was a bit of 180, considering my first few posts in this thread. Damn you, Steinberg, for making 7.5 so attractive!


----------



## stevetwist (Dec 2, 2013)

dedersen @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> I'm sure this is the case, but could you confirm that purchasing Cubase 7.0 in a store before December 4th would entitle me to a free 7.0->7.5 upgrade? Have some spare time tomorrow that could very well be used to install 7.0 and start migrating templates.



Hi 

As far as I can tell, from the grace period information provided here, so long as you activate your copy of Cubase 7 after October 15th, 2013, you'll qualify for a free upgrade to Cubase 7.5 (even if that activation is after December 4th).

I did the same thing. I grabbed the downloadable upgrade to Cubase 7.0 from version 5 from the Steinberg store when they announced 7.5 (as I didn't know if the price would go up for the 7.5 upgrade). I plan to activate it after December 4th (with the hope of only needing to download and install 7.5, without having to download 7.0 first). We will see how that goes!

Steve


----------



## dedersen (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I had planned. Tempted to get the download as well, but for some odd reason I prefer to have Cubase in a boxed version, despite that fact that I have sample libraries that are more expensive...go figure.


----------



## apessino (Dec 2, 2013)

dedersen @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Yeah, that's what I had planned. Tempted to get the download as well, but for some odd reason I prefer to have Cubase in a boxed version, despite that fact that I have sample libraries that are more expensive...go figure.



There is nothing in the Cubase box other than a disc, dongle and a superfluous quick install guide - it's not like DP where a gigantor printed manual is still included in the package (just a waste of paper, in my opinion). 

I would just download and be happy (don't forget you need to order the key as well, unless you already have one... if you have any VSL products, for example, you are already good to go).


----------



## Diffusor (Dec 2, 2013)

The new Instrument tracks concept is huge and what I have been wanting for ages for better recall. And then the new track playlists are a great addition. Now all that is left I want is VCA groups.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 3, 2013)

Bizare. Downloaded the 6.0->7.0 upgrade and am now unable to upgrade since for some odd reason the e-licenser claims I am on Cubase 6.5. This kind of thing ALWAYS happens whenever I actually have time to do these upgrades. Damn...:(

Odd, really, that a 6.0->7.0 upgrade wouldn't allow you to upgrade from 6.5.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello,



dedersen @ 3rd December 2013 said:


> Bizare. Downloaded the 6.0->7.0 upgrade and am now unable to upgrade since for some odd reason the e-licenser claims I am on Cubase 6.5. This kind of thing ALWAYS happens whenever I actually have time to do these upgrades. Damn...:(



I know what happened here. 

You purchased Cubase 6 during or after the Cubase 6.5 grace period, and your license became automatically a Cubase 6.5 license at the moment of activation. So you had Cubase 6.5 all this time and you where not aware of it. 

You have a Cubase 6.5 license therefore you have to purchase the upgrade from Cubase 6.5 which is actually cheaper . 
You will have to contact the shop where you purchased it and return it, then buy the correct update and save 50 Euros.

Best regards,
GN


----------



## dedersen (Dec 3, 2013)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd, I am sure I remembered being outside the grace period and opting not to upgrade. Haha, this is an odd issue.

Thanks for the reply. I purchased the upgrade in the Steinberg online shop. I have submitted a support ticket. Is there a faster way to solve it? I'm on a 24 hour trial period now, hoping it will be resolved before that...even if it IS because I somehow screwed up.


----------



## Lenny13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Something I don't understand. On the french Steinberg website (I'm french) , it says that grace period will be available for users who have registered Cubase before october 16 2013 or later. On the english website, it says after october 15. 
Having registered Cubase 7 on september 2013, will I be eligible ? Thanks.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello, 

No, only if you have activated (not register) your license after the 15 of October you are elegible for The Grace Period Upgrade.

I guess the translation is wrong somehow, I will check it out. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Lenny13 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I guess the translation is wrong somehow, I will check it out.



Grace period message still the same for french users. This is really misleading.


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello, 

Yes, I already passed it on, I hope we can have it fixed by the end of the day. You mean this particular frase, right:_ Avez-vous activé votre Cubase (Artist) 7 avant le 16 octobre 2013 ou ultérieurement ?_

If my French clases served me right, avant does mean before and not after... hmm

Sorry about that!

Best regards,
GN


----------



## Lenny13 (Dec 4, 2013)

> If my French clases served me right, avant does mean before and not after... hmm



You're right  



> Sorry about that!



No problem. I was happy to be eligible for once  Anyway, planning to get the update later this year.

Greetings from France


----------



## tabulius (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope they fixed the Virus Ti2 crash. After the 7.0.6 update projects crash if I have Virus plugin so I had to re-install 7.0.5.

But nice and cool improvements in 7.5. Seems a good buy.


----------



## paaltio (Dec 4, 2013)

The new features are nice, but they could still go much further. Track versions could be a DP Chunks style feature, except it doesn't even support automation, let alone different session start times. New instrument track is made for a one MIDI track, multiple audio out workflow. You can of course send more MIDI tracks into it, but you still can't combine MIDI and audio to the same tracks from the other outputs like you can in REAPER and Logic. It does finally allow correct exporting and importing of multitimbral instruments for track archives though, so that's a big one.

My biggest feature requests would still just be better basic tools, like a "glue selected notes" keyboard shortcut, and an intelligent glue that only joins adjacent notes. And allowing splitting of expression map directions, since now using attributes is the only way to make sure range editing doesn't screw up playback.

I sure wish Cubase would support scripting like REAPER does. I could fix all those minor workflow features myself (I've done extensive scripting with REAPER, and it's really, really cool) and share the scripts. But it's a session corruption nightmare to expose session states to user scripts without designing the application from the ground up for that, so unfortunately I don't think we'll see that, at least not until they do a SX-style rewrite!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks to Guillermo and the Steinberg support team for very swiftly sorting out the silly issue I was having with my upgrade purchase. Stellar support!

Is anyone else having problems with the 7.5 download though? Mine stalled at around 20% on the first attempt and is now going on 200kB/sec, which is taking forever...


----------



## JBZeon (Dec 5, 2013)

Guillermo, you know if there is some specific problem with payment in the steinberg online shop? This time I have problems to finish the process to update from C7 to 7.5 in Steinberg Online shop with VISA, i have this error:

*Payment

The Payment failed. Your card will not be debited.
Please try again.*

After that, I made a purchase at Thomann and renewed some service online with the same debit card, don't know where the problem is.


----------



## JFK (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool update for 90% of the users out there. 

It seems that they somewhat broke opening/loading of the app though: http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 81&t=51381


----------



## dedersen (Dec 5, 2013)

JFK @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Cool update for 90% of the users out there.
> 
> It seems that they somewhat broke opening/loading of the app though: http://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtop ... 81&t=51381


Ooh, that doesn't sound too promising for us big template users.

Still waiting on my download to finish, it's taken 8 hours so far and still 7 hours to go at this speed...can't remember the last time I downloaded anything at ~120KB/sec.


----------



## Darryl Jackson (Dec 5, 2013)

dedersen @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> JFK @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool update for 90% of the users out there.
> ...



Ouch! Thanks for the heads up, I might wait a bit before picking 7.5 up then, since I work almost exclusively with large templates (attached to VE Pro). All of the workflow enhancements in the world wouldn't make up a for a bug causing 20 minute project load times.

I'm still looking forward to trying this out whenever that's addressed though.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually installed 7.5 today not knowing about that bug, but my template loads just fine. No difference between 7.5 and 7.0.6.

Knock on wood...


----------



## apessino (Dec 5, 2013)

Installed yesterday, played for a few hours and had no issues at all - I love it to death, in fact  Track visibility is the best thing to happen to Cubase since expression maps. 

I use large templates too with VEPro - no issues (PC Win 7).


Also, 7.5 installs alongside 7.0.6 - you can still run the old version (I even
ran both at once to restore preferences).

It is great - go for it! :D


----------



## dannthr (Dec 5, 2013)

Apessino, are the 7.5 and 7 licenses separate on the eLicenser or does 7.06 just run under the 7.5 license?


----------



## apessino (Dec 5, 2013)

My license was upgraded on the eLicenser - so I guess 7.0.6 runs on the same license.

At first I was surprised when 7.5 seemed to have "lost" all my preferences, then it became apparent it was a new installation. I think I prefer it this way - took a few minutes to get it all setup again, but being able to go back to the older version in case an existing project has a problem is nice peace of mind. 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 5, 2013)

Great you can have both versions going at once, that's reassuring for me. What do you need to port across, settings wise, and what's the quickest method? Oh, and do you get a large extra folder of mostly identical content on top of your 7.0 install?


----------



## lucor (Dec 5, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Great you can have both versions going at once, that's reassuring for me. What do you need to port across, settings wise, and what's the quickest method? Oh, and do you get a large extra folder of mostly identical content on top of your 7.0 install?



On Windows 7 you can just go to "C:\Users"Your Username"\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Cubase 7_64" and copy everything in that folder to "C:\Users"Your Username"\AppData\Roaming\Steinberg\Cubase 7.5_64".
I think on Mac the folders are in /Users/"Your Username"/Library/Preferences, but I'm not sure about that (don't own a mac currently).
And my Cubase 7.5 folder is about 557mb right now, so it's not too bad. I didn't install any sample content from HAlion though.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the info lucor.


----------



## JFK (Dec 6, 2013)

apessino @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> I use large templates too with VEPro - no issues (PC Win 7).





Resoded @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> I actually installed 7.5 today not knowing about that bug, but my template loads just fine. No difference between 7.5 and 7.0.6.
> 
> Knock on wood...




The loading bug only happens if you're using >8 MIDI inputs in to a VST3 plugin (VEP). It's a long-known that, while it's supported, it greatly increases the load-time of your project. 

In 7.0.X, this delay was long, but manageable (~5 min). 7.5 is ridiculous (10+ min)

Some other reasons I'm staying away for now:

1. Lessened name real-estate on tracks by making room for pointless, static, track dropdown arrow.
2. New VST instrument rack that doesn't allow you to visually see many things @ once. Steinberg seems to love doing this (the big font, getting rid of the old ASIO meter from 6.5.): making things big and clunky, not slim and informative. Very eye friendly, but counter intuitive for power-users.
3. MixConsole issues; check the steiny forum for these

7.5.1 will be a good one. I believe in you Steinberg :mrgreen:


----------



## cristianmatei (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello!

Does anybody know if I'll buy today (06 dec) a Cubase 7 update from Cubase 6.5, am I eligible for the grace period update of Cubase 7.5 please?

Thanks!

Cristian


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2013)

JFK @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> 2. New VST instrument rack that doesn't allow you to visually see many things @ once. Steinberg seems to love doing this (the big font, getting rid of the old ASIO meter from 6.5.): making things big and clunky, not slim and informative. Very eye friendly, but counter intuitive for power-users.


Wow, yeah, didn't know about this until I started playing around with 7.5 this morning (after a 25 hour download!). Seems to be a horrible waste of space in the new VST Instruments list. And still no way of naming the individual VSTis, which I have always longed for. Would be much more useful than my usual, long list of Kontakt instances.


----------



## lucor (Dec 6, 2013)

dedersen @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> And still no way of naming the individual VSTis, which I have always longed for. Would be much more useful than my usual, long list of Kontakt instances.



Do you mean the VSTi's in the instrument rack? Because you can rename these now, just double click on the name.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2013)

I HATE THAT VST-RACK. Any way to make it small again?


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2013)

lucor @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> dedersen @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > And still no way of naming the individual VSTis, which I have always longed for. Would be much more useful than my usual, long list of Kontakt instances.
> ...


Well I'll be...That was the first thing I tried, and just thought 'ah, still not possible', but somehow my double-clicking abilities must have failed me. That is really great!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2013)

At the risk of proving myself an idiot for the umptieth time in this thread, is there a way of getting something resembling the 6.0 project color editor? Or just something where rgb values can be entered directly? I usually create a color scheme for tracks in graphics software and then just quickly punch in the rgb values in Cubase.


----------



## lucor (Dec 6, 2013)

dedersen @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> At the risk of proving myself an idiot for the umptieth time in this thread, is there a way of getting something resembling the 6.0 project color editor? Or just something where rgb values can be entered directly? I usually create a color scheme for tracks in graphics software and then just quickly punch in the rgb values in Cubase.



Yes, just right click on the color field and there is an option to show the color values.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2013)

Brilliant! Tried without luck finding it in the manual. Thanks a lot.


----------



## peksi (Dec 6, 2013)

thanks for the fair upgade pricing. just ordered.

also interested to hear the revelation reverb (did i remember the name correctly?).


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 6, 2013)

Cool update. However I am still turned down by everything being window-ish ... in the sense of just windows all around. Logic and Studio One really got it sorted out nicely ... and hey, if I don't like it, I can at least detach everything.

Still no bounce in place. It would be soooo cool to simply have this option to quickly turn any Midi or processed/slices wav track into a new file into the existing project.

Unload all VSTis from the rack. So many times I have a full orchestra, render the stems and import them into the same project again to keep tempo, signature and of course to have stems and keep oversight and not having 5000 MIDI channels ... and then have the pleasure to delete 20-40 VSTis manually from the rack :/


Finally, audio editing as in PT - brilliant!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 6, 2013)

Is it normal that all my templates and the recent projects are not shown in the hub after updating?
And my custom key commands are not there any more.
When I updated from 6 to 7 everything was already there. Did I miss anything or do I have to live with it?

Thanks for help


----------



## apessino (Dec 6, 2013)

Read the earlier posts in this thread. :wink:


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. I did oversee that point. :oops: [/u]Now I found!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2013)

After just playing around with it a bit today, and migrating my template, I can see that I could really grow to love the new visibility options in the mixer and the project window. The new, huge VST instrument rack is a bit of a pain, but for me - since I jumped from 6.0 - it's eclipsed by the ability to name VST instruments now. So much nicer than the rather nondescriptive Kontakt 1 through 49 list I had going before.


----------



## pablo1980 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am having incredible loading times too. I have narrowed to LASS ARC 2.5, whan a project has lots of kontakts with LASS it loads in >15 minutes.


----------



## apessino (Dec 6, 2013)

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Cool update. However I am still turned down by everything being window-ish ... in the sense of just windows all around. Logic and Studio One really got it sorted out nicely ... and hey, if I don't like it, I can at least detach everything.



Yeah, the old fashioned windowed approach is a bit anachronistic. It is all quite usable and there are lots of ways to set it up for one's workflow after a bit of experimentation, but I would say that the UI is the weakest weapon in the Cubase arsenal - the good thing is that it annihilates the competition when it comes to functionality. :D 

I think DP is what does the UI best, actually - I suspect Cubase 8 will be the one where the whole UI is revamped and modernized.



Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Still no bounce in place. It would be soooo cool to simply have this option to quickly turn any Midi or processed/slices wav track into a new file into the existing project.



It is not quite "bounce in place" but track freezing is pretty close. One thing only Cubase does is "VSTi freeze" where you click the freeze icon in the rack and Cubase does the following: finds all unmuted MIDI tracks that out to that VSTi, renders them out to an invisible audio file (optionally with inserts, etc.) including programmable tail, mutes the tracks, optionally unloads all samples from the VSTi. With one click you have removed all resources from a VSTi (even a multitimbral one) but you still have every setting still there. A single "unfreeze" on the VSTi reverts all that was done, tracks are unmuted (and you have the option to keep the audio files), samples are reloaded, etc. It is absolutely brilliant - with proper use you can have essentially unlimited resources on a single computer.



Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Unload all VSTis from the rack. So many times I have a full orchestra, render the stems and import them into the same project again to keep tempo, signature and of course to have stems and keep oversight and not having 5000 MIDI channels ... and then have the pleasure to delete 20-40 VSTis manually from the rack



VEPro is your friend...  Separate the VST instruments from the project and you won’t have to deal with any of that anymore. Just close the VEPro frame and load a different one - much more efficient if that is the way you want to work.



Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Finally, audio editing as in PT - brilliant!



...and about a million other things PT can only dream of (and a few more bugs, admittedly... :D).


----------



## utopia (Dec 7, 2013)

Just discovered that it's now possible to assign a key command to the find track dialog in the project view (Find Track/Channel in the key command menu). That's really handy, instead of scrolling through tracks it's much easier to just start typing it's name in the search field and voila.
Overall, really happy with the new track visibility features (including the ability to setup presets for showing/hiding stuff) is simply great. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2013)

Ryan @ 6th December 2013 said:


> I HATE THAT VST-RACK. Any way to make it small again?



to each his own, I much prefer the new rack appearance... 

Unrelated, but the ability to create different track versions is invaluable for my workflow


----------



## dedersen (Dec 7, 2013)

Rob @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Unrelated, but the ability to create different track versions is invaluable for my workflow


Yeah, I can see myself using this feature a LOT. I usually do a lot of messy copy+pasting of tracks to test out different ideas. I also think it might be hugely useful when working with more advanced audio edits for effect, keeping a version of the original track prior to editing.

I'm really pleased that Steinberg seem to have added a whole bunch of purely workflow-focused features in these latest updates, rather than just tossing in more instruments or effects that I most likely will never use. Really happy that I took the plunge from 6.0, despite my grumping earlier in the thread. The new mixer is even starting to grow on me, even if I still find it visually unappealing.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2013)

Rob @ 7/12/2013 said:


> Ryan @ 6th December 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE THAT VST-RACK. Any way to make it small again?
> ...



Well, try to have more VSTi then 15. Then you need to scroll down etc. But again, we are all much unlike. Somebody like that, and that and that. In my case, I like to have things small on my monitor without having big things that are a mess to handle. I can´t believe, and think I don´t wanna know why the hell they wanted to mess with that sweet vst-rack as it was before. One thing that could make me a bit more happy with it was if I could "scale" it down my self. Right now it´s just a big box making a mess in my workflow. 

To think about it: Somethings may change over time. Hopefully I will adapt to this new innovative VST they have going. 

Maybe I´m just a bit conservative? :idea: 

Have a nice weekend guys/gals

Best
Ryan


----------



## njO (Dec 7, 2013)

Ryan @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> Well, try to have more VSTi then 15. Then you need to scroll down etc.



There is really no need to scroll, Kai-Anders.  I like the new functions.

- Resize it to the smallest size you can. 
- Use the menues to:
- Show the VST Quick Controls.
- Mark Remote Control Focus for VST Quick Controls follows track selection.

This way you will always have the current VST instrument displayed.
If you want another, just click the button "Find instrument". The only disadvantage here is if you are using VEPro, they all have the same name. So a rename function or displaying of VEPro instance name would be nice.

EDIT: Just discovered that the rename possibility is there. 


On the other hand it would be very helpful to be able to resize the width of the new visibility column in the inspector, like you can in the mixer. If you're naming your folders and tracks starting with the Library name, you might not see the difference in the tracknames.

All in all I am very happy with the new features. :D 

Nils Johan


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Dec 7, 2013)

apessino @ 12/6/2013 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool update. However I am still turned down by everything being window-ish ... in the sense of just windows all around. Logic and Studio One really got it sorted out nicely ... and hey, if I don't like it, I can at least detach everything.
> ...



In this video about the 7.5 update Helge Vogt, who is a Steinberg rep, was asked about what's being worked on for Cubase 8. And the 1st thing he said was window management - especially for PC users. From the sound of it, this will get a major overhaul. Another thing mentioned was an updated plugin-manager so that users could sort their installed vsts. The "lots of other features being in the works" Helge didn't want to let out of the bag.

Source (in German):http://youtu.be/9qxKjU2eD_4?t=1h5m24s


----------



## Pietro (Dec 8, 2013)

Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Still no bounce in place. It would be soooo cool to simply have this option to quickly turn any Midi or processed/slices wav track into a new file into the existing project.



As for audio, you can already do that. Right click>audio>bounce selection. Replaces edited audio (sliced, stretched, variaudio-ed, quantized etc.) with one, new event (and file) with all changes applied.

As for the new instruments rack, I think the scroll bar is definitely too narrow. Difficult to grab it with mouse. I'd also love the option to further fold the racks, so they take less horizontal space. i think it's doable, like in kontakt.

- Piotr


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all, 

Regarding some of you questions:


JBZeon @ 5th December 2013 said:


> Guillermo, you know if there is some specific problem with payment in the steinberg online shop? This time I have problems to finish the process to update from C7 to 7.5 in Steinberg Online shop with VISA, i have this error:
> 
> *Payment
> 
> ...



No, but some times it happens that some banks restrict the use for some particular shops or services. 

You should try to contact the ASKNET support, or have you tried using Paypal?
Perhaps you should contact your bank and let them know you are going to place the order or if they are blocking it intentionally. 



cristianmatei @ 6th December 2013 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anybody know if I'll buy today (06 dec) a Cubase 7 update from Cubase 6.5, am I eligible for the grace period update of Cubase 7.5 please?
> 
> ...



Yes, If you activate your software after the 15 of October you are entitled to The Grace Period Upgrade


Best regards,
GN


----------



## JBZeon (Dec 9, 2013)

Guillermo Navarrete @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Regarding some of you questions:
> 
> ...



Finally solved with Paypal, thanks Guillermo.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 9, 2013)

Will the extremely small scrollbars in the VSTi / VST selection dropdown be made a bit wider? Currently they are, I don't know, 5 pixels wide? It is really hard to grab them with the mouse. Absolutely no harm in making these normal scrollbars, as seen in the old F11 VSTi rack (didn't try the new in 7.5 yet)


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 9, 2013)

Pietro @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no bounce in place. It would be soooo cool to simply have this option to quickly turn any Midi or processed/slices wav track into a new file into the existing project.
> ...



Does the resulting audio file still get dumped at the bottom of the track list?


----------



## Pietro (Dec 10, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Pietro @ Sun Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Waywyn @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> ...



No, it bounces in place, replacing edited parts. Mind that, I'm talking audio tracks.

Would be nice to have hybrid tracks to bounce midi to audio this way, though. Been asking about this forever .

- Piotr


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 10, 2013)

Pietro @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> NYC Composer @ Tue Dec 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Pietro @ Sun Dec 08 said:
> ...



Ah, yes. So hybrid tracks, same old then.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 12, 2013)

On my first actual project in Cubase 7.5 now, and I am really loving the new visibility options for MIDI tracks. This is an absolutely godsend for nutters like me with 300+ track templates.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 12, 2013)

As for bounce-in-place, I have a macro set up that takes care of it almost automatically. I still have to deal with the audio track being dumped at the bottom of the project, so it's not completely smooth, but better than going through all the motions of an audio mixdown everytime. Still, I agree that this feature would be SO nice to have soon!


----------

